

Simple MVC for PHP - fara
http://blog.devartis.com/2011/01/17/simple-mvc-for-php/

======
pixelbath
The result looks extremely close to what I end up writing using CodeIgniter
(<http://codeigniter.com>). You should give it a spin sometime.

To me, CodeIgniter felt less bloated than CakePHP (which is also an excellent
framework, just not my style). CodeIgniter seems to stay out of the way more,
and aside from having to initially rely heavily on the documentation, the
framework is laid out in a way that makes sense.

~~~
gikrauss
I will definitely consider CodeIgniter for my next PHP project. It seems like
a very good alternative to CakePHP and I definitely like a framework that
tries to stay out of my code as much as possible. Thanks for the suggestion

~~~
pan69
CodeIgniter is a very entry level framework. You get up and running quickly
but by the time you're halfway through building your site it starts to annoy
the hell out of you. Go with Kohana (version 3) instead. Its quite easy to get
up and running with, isn't bloated and comes with a very good ORM
(ActiveRecord based) that takes care of 95% of the CRUD functionality.

~~~
tszming
No offense to Kohana3, but the documentation I found is a little bit
confusing/incomplete/weak etc. (<http://kohanaframework.org/guide/>)

~~~
pan69
True. However, if you take a moment to look at the actual framework code it's
pretty self explanatory. Nowadays my first port of call is the framework
source before I Google or search anywhere else.

------
jake_morrison
We looked at lightweight frameworks and went with Yii
(<http://www.yiiframework.com/>). CodeIgniter is getting a bit long in the
tooth. Yii is a modern object oriented framework.

Yii uses demand loading of classes to avoid the performance problems of object
oriented frameworks which load all the files off the disk for every request
(see <http://talks.php.net/show/froscon08>). And it uses prepared statements
for SQL, improving performance and avoiding SQL injection attacks.

It's nice for simple applications, but lately has been growing to include
other features.

------
petervandijck
I like <http://fuelphp.com> these days, it's like CodeIgniter (by some of the
same people), but modernized. I liked Kohana too for a while, but they seem
way to architect-y (the docs where never up to date, things kept changing
etc.). Hope Fuel doesn't go there.

~~~
DanHulton
FWIW, Kohana just recently released updated docs with examples, explanations,
tutorials, and the whole lot.

Actually though, I kind of enjoyed the "architect-y" part of Kohana - it
encouraged me to actually dig into the source code to figure out how things
work, which made me far more comfortable with the framework, and much more
able to work with and extend it.

------
languagehacker
I like that your approach is clean, yet configurable. Then again, most web-
friendly languages already have a grip of MVC frameworks to choose from. Nice
proof of concept, but I don't think your blog post would convince someone who
didn't use MVC to give it a shot, like the conclusion seemed to suggest.

